# Amazon Treasure Truck



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I got an email today telling me about a new Amazon feature called Treasure Truck.

https://www.amazon.com/treasuretruck






From the examples, it looks like you can get some really good deals. Only downside is that this is in Seattle only. Even though I live in the region it would have to be something REALLY great for me to want to drive the distance I would have to go to meet the truck. But I can see the possibilities. And who knows, if it catches on, maybe the truck will go out further into the burbs and maybe other cities as well.

(This Saturday, the paddle board set is going to be the premiere offering.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like the Zon is going rubber and steel vs brick and mortar.


----------

